# Her tails got pulled out accidentally...



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if this would be the correct forum i'm posting on. I am also not sure if it's an emergency... Let's just hope it's not. 

Normally, I would hold my baby girl, Snowy, inside my palms and rub her head. She loves it. I don't grab her or anything.. So, today i was going to do the same, but my other bird, Limon, nipped at her as i was holding her. Unfortunately, this happened within seconds and i was thinking i was going to hold her, but she turned her head away and i held her tail. It wasn't intentional and she flinched and flew, leaving her tail feathers, if not all, in my palms. I'm also really worried because Snowy tends to get diarrhea with the tiniest bit of stress. She is eating the millets i gave her after the incident, but she's fluffed up and not moving much. I took her out because i wanted to see if she was able to fly, and she can fly not only very high, but also very good. My older sister said she look a bit cute and funny looking but i'm very concerned. I will post a picture so you guys can see a bit better.. There were no blood, the feathers all came out with the root. I just feel so bad...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's unfortunate that her tail feathers all came out and she probably will be stressed after the incident.
Give her some extra TLC and she'll be OK.

The good news is that no permanent damage has been done and the tail feathers will grow back when she molts.

I've moved your post over to the "Budgie Health" section out of "Emergency".*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awwww....poor girl. As Deborah said they will grow back in time...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Beside a little hurt pride, she should be fine. As Deb said, they will grow back the next time she molts. Just take it easy with her, you may have to regain some trust, but she will come around, and be just fine. Luckily they came out clean, so there shouldn't be any physical damage. Relax and breathe, and just be with her. Maybe give her an extra treat our two.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the others, I'm sure little Snowy will be fine with a little time  

She's very pretty even without half her tail


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *It's unfortunate that her tail feathers all came out and she probably will be stressed after the incident.
> Give her some extra TLC and she'll be OK.
> 
> The good news is that no permanent damage has been done and the tail feathers will grow back when she molts.
> ...





Jonah said:


> Awwww....poor girl. As Deborah said they will grow back in time...





jean20057 said:


> Beside a little hurt pride, she should be fine. As Deb said, they will grow back the next time she molts. Just take it easy with her, you may have to regain some trust, but she will come around, and be just fine. Luckily they came out clean, so there shouldn't be any physical damage. Relax and breathe, and just be with her. Maybe give her an extra treat our two.





StarlingWings said:


> I agree with the others, I'm sure little Snowy will be fine with a little time
> 
> She's very pretty even without half her tail


Thank you everyone! She doing perfectly fine! She can fly high and for long durations. Im very glad, even when i did damag, she's still doing perfectly fine on her own! Again, Thank you a lot for the advices


----------

